# Pushbutton Music House



## EthanStoller (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey folks,
Here's a humorous little cartoon we made promoting our music house, The Mayfair Workshop. Pokes fun at the idea of "automatic music creation." I made the opening and closing credits music:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2QvLe8zTj0


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 11, 2011)

Excellent!!!


----------



## nikolas (Oct 11, 2011)

HAHAHA! Lovely! :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 11, 2011)

FAB.


----------



## EthanStoller (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## sbkp (Oct 11, 2011)

How did you know my favorite genre was quirky accordion-led Italian circus clown music?


----------

